# Hotels in Halifax



## thetimeshareguy (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm attending a conference at the Weston in downtown Halifax, and need a room for April 13, 14 and 15. The Weston only has availability for the first two nights. They also want $129 for each night.

I was wondering if anyone knows of a nice alternative. I stayed once in Montreal at a hotel that was somewhere between a B&B and a regular hotel. I'd like to save money if possible, but am mostly interested in something alternative to the big impersonal chains. The event is at the Weston, at South St. and Hollis, so my dwelling needs to be an easy walk to there.

Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## AKE (Apr 8, 2008)

Delta has 2 hotels right downtown within walking distance of everything.  I prefer the Delta Halifax (bigger / more amenities) although the Delta Barrington (just across the street fgrom the Delta Halifax) is also fine.


----------



## classicalcanadian (Apr 11, 2008)

*The Halliburton*

Is the place I stayed at when there for a conference 3 years ago.  Exactly what you want - between a B& B and a hotel.  I would highly recomend it - www.thehalliburton.com

If you are looking to save a few $ I also stayed at the Waverley Inn, more of a B&B, OK, not as nice and not as expensive.  Both are a 15 min or so walk from the Convention Centre.

Halifax is a great city, take some time to explore it.


----------

